# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [Lazybot] profiles/behaviors here!

## phantom325

Hey, before Lazybot got shut down, I had luckily got a healthy amount of profiles and behaviors. So, here they are.

Fishing: (ONLY FARMING, NO LEVELING PROFILES)
https://rapidshare.com/files/1277514...ngProfiles.rar

Grinding Profiles: (NOT FULL 1-85, HAS RANDOM LEVELS)
https://rapidshare.com/files/3412119...ngProfiles.rar

Herbalism: (DOES NOT CONTAIN 450-500, HOWEVER DOES CONTAIN FARMING PROFILES)
https://rapidshare.com/files/1109280427/Herb.rar

Mining: (CONTAINS ALL PROFILES 1-525, AND FARMING PROFILES)
https://rapidshare.com/files/2142098622/Mine.rar

Tlpd/Ooze/Camel Figurine farming: (DIDN'T TEST ANY OF THESE)
https://rapidshare.com/files/9717260...l_Figurine.rar

Behaviors: (DOES NOT CONTAIN ALL CLASSES/SPECS, BUT DOES CONTAIN A LOT)
https://rapidshare.com/files/3853340103/Behaviors.rar

WHOLE FOLDER!!!:
https://rapidshare.com/files/1847962048/LazyEvo.rar

(For Rapidshare, click the MIDDLE button where it says DOWNLOAD then click free user.

----------


## Thormn

I have a question: when I used the Howling Fjord grinding profile (for mining) I was completely unable to automatically mine the nodes. Also, the bot would act very slow in response to finding a node and descending. I am unsure how to fix this, so if you could help me out that would be wonderful.

----------


## phantom325

> I have a question: when I used the Howling Fjord grinding profile (for mining) I was completely unable to automatically mine the nodes. Also, the bot would act very slow in response to finding a node and descending. I am unsure how to fix this, so if you could help me out that would be wonderful.


I also had a ton of trouble with Howling Fjord, I had to manually level in Borean Tundra. I don't know why it wouldn't be mining ore, though. Go into your engine settings and make sure the check box next to Mine is clicked.

----------


## killadro

MegaUpload Links are no longer working.

----------


## phantom325

> MegaUpload Links are no longer working.


Sorry about that, will fix, thanks for pointing it out

----------


## skuttis4u

Thanks Phantom  :Smile:  lovely done

----------


## phantom325

> Thanks Phantom  lovely done


Not a problem, tell me if you need anything else, and I might be able to find.

----------


## nebmyers

Any chance of grinding files from levels 80 - 85? o:

----------


## phantom325

I've been searching for some, and I couldn't find any, sorry ;/

----------


## SalomeT

I'd like to ask, how can I find the right spot to start a grinding profile? Is it somewhere in that .xml file? I remember there were more exact descriptions of the grinding profiles on lazy bot forum than "the cape of Stranglethon".

----------


## phantom325

> I'd like to ask, how can I find the right spot to start a grinding profile? Is it somewhere in that .xml file? I remember there were more exact descriptions of the grinding profiles on lazy bot forum than "the cape of Stranglethon".


There is no easy way to find them if I remember correctly. What I do is open up the Grid on LazyBot, put WoW in windowed mode, and fly around until I see a path show up on the grid window.

----------


## cheeselover

> I'd like to ask, how can I find the right spot to start a grinding profile? Is it somewhere in that .xml file? I remember there were more exact descriptions of the grinding profiles on lazy bot forum than "the cape of Stranglethon".


If You come across ANY of the profiles I made... I mapped out entire zones.

Too bad I didn't keep a backup.


Anybody have any cheese-lover profiles laying around?

----------


## totalyharry

@phantom325
would it be possible for you to make a tut. on grinding/farming profiles?
im having trouble with targeting in grinding, and ive got no clue how to do farming profiles  :Big Grin:  

THX!

----------


## sacuro

i always get stuck in the flying boat in twilight highland ( minning profile)

----------


## Pwntuz

Would be awesome with a Feral Druid profile if doable, don't know if it's even possible with the shapeshifts etc..

----------


## phantom325

> Would be awesome with a Feral Druid profile if doable, don't know if it's even possible with the shapeshifts etc..


Shapeshifting is easy enough to do with Lazybot

----------


## para000

Thank you for profiles! + rep

----------


## scavenger25

do u have skinning profile if u do can u upload it plz ty in adv.

----------


## phantom325

> do u have skinning profile if u do can u upload it plz ty in adv.


Sorry for the late response. No I do not. All these profiles were the ones I downloaded before the site got shut down.

----------


## SysMunky

> Would be awesome with a Feral Druid profile if doable, don't know if it's even possible with the shapeshifts etc..


Here's what I've got for my feral cat behavior. Its currently configured for Ruins of Ammon farming, but its something better than nothing. It's by no mean perfect but it does seem to be doing the trick. Probably not 100% efficient, and I have seen it stumble a bit with multiple mobs, but at least it's a start. I will be updating it at some point so that my keybinds aren't needed, but until then I included a screenshot and a rambling readme to help get things started. hope its able to help a little bit.

New Version: Removed requirment for keybinds, now just load and go!
http://fbe.am/4yn

----------


## jebus2002

Has anyone got any info on the mining profiles like, nodes/hour and bad nodes and if you get stuck much? i am gonna give a few of these a try as every saronite profile i try i get 30 nodes max an hour which i have seen people get alot better from

----------


## Swiftyxz

Download links are down re-upload please on like Mediafire or something!

----------


## phantomh

Heyho Guy, have u got a Mining Profile for Deepholm ? need one would be awesome  :Smile:  + rep if you can get one

----------


## b0nghitter

anyone have any good behaviors for a balance druid and/or frost and fire mage?

thanks

----------


## b0nghitter

i made a new uldum mining profile, which uses the vendor and mailbox in the Oasis of Vir'Sar.

i also used the boomkin behaviors i found somewhere here on the forums, and edited all the spells to cast by name instead of keys.

please improve these if possible.

----------


## b0nghitter

i let the bot run all night on the boomkin, not a single death with this behaviors XML.

the profile routes have some bugs, like either being too high up, and says "could not reach node" while descending, or simply saying it while staring right at the node and will fly off down the path.

any help or improvements to the behaviors and/or profile would be greatly appreciated.
the behavior seems to pause unnecessarily in the middle of attacks, how should i fix this?

i will work on an herbing profile for uldum using the GatherMate2 + Routes addons.


thanks

----------


## b0nghitter

here is a "for testing" uldum herbing profile.... ive only run through it twice, have it going on the laptop atm.

there is a Frost Mage behaviors XML which works great. 
better than the Boomkin one above, i think.

----------


## felixfelix

Thanks very nice  :Smile:  No problems so far  :Smile:

----------


## Argaloth

Hello! I don't know if this is a LazyBot problem or if it is ur profiles, But the bot just fly right past the ores... i don't know what to do, please help  :Smile: !

----------


## phantom325

> Hello! I don't know if this is a LazyBot problem or if it is ur profiles, But the bot just fly right past the ores... i don't know what to do, please help !


Make sure you have the checkbox next to Mine Ores checked in the settings.

----------


## Suicid

Hi,

i'd like to have a Combat Profile for my Rogue. The Specc doesn't really matter, since this is a farming charater.

Hope for quick response :-)

----------


## Mikels

looking for a shadow priest 85 behavor need one for famring my herbs

----------


## Jaladhjin

> Would be awesome with a Feral Druid profile if doable, don't know if it's even possible with the shapeshifts etc..


That would be a behavior you're looking for ;-)

----------


## Fytchx

yay all the links are broken

----------


## Musketeer7

link r broken, it'd be appreciated a behaviour for blood DK 3.3.5

----------


## dinkili1994

> link r broken, it'd be appreciated a behaviour for blood DK 3.3.5


and can you post behaviour for MM hunter, 3.3.5a patch, for leveling (just to killing moobs) 70-80 lvl. im 71 now. ty man !

----------

